# Is he part havanese?



## vipbrj

I have recently adopted a mutt and am curious as to what kind(s) of breed he's got in him. I was wondering if any of you could offer insight? I am not very good at identifying breeds. I was originally told dandie dinmont terrier... which I can sort of see... but he doesn't have the right tail, ears, and coat (not to mention dandie's are extremely rare and I doubt anyone would put one on the street). He has a hypo-allergenic coat so I am thinking a havanese or bichon mix. His vet and adoption papers ranged from lhasa apso to ****-zu mix.

I am curious to see how long his hair will grow! I think the fuller, the better... to make his head look smaller 

images from the petfinder site when he had a much shorter coat (not sure if I like his hair this short... he doesn't look like he likes it either!)



















his shaggier self:

















he's got the plumed tail, but you can't really see it in any photos









Like I said, I am just curious and you guys seemed to be more knowledgable about dogs than me... I will love him regardless of his heritage  haha


----------



## micki2much

OMG he is just adorable - what is his name? He does look "haveneseish"


----------



## vipbrj

oh no, sorry! I forgot to mention his name! He was named Wall-E from the adoption/rescue people and we thought it was cute so we kept it  We actually watched the movie with him the other weekend and was very unexcited about it! haha


----------



## Julie

I think he looks like a poodle mix.

Dandie Dinmont's are very rare and expensive.....they have larger eyes,bigger headset,shorter legs and a long body. I think the clip on the headpiece gives you this impression.

He is very cute and will be a joy in your life I'm sure!:thumb:


----------



## Pixiesmom

He does look like he has Hav in him to me. He has "that face" and eyes. Whatever Wall-E is he's really a cute guy!


----------



## juliav

He is adorable and might be a Hav/Poodle mix.


----------



## vipbrj

thanks for all the replies! He appreciates your comments about how cute he is--but I will try not to let them go to his head! 

I have only had him a few weeks and haven't gotten him groomed yet... I am going to have to make up my own "cut" I think--haha. I wish his hair would get a bit longer so I could pull off something like the havanese puppy cuts!

and p.s. am I welcome to stick around even though I have a mutt that sort of looks like a hav?


----------



## micki2much

:welcome::welcome: OMG, we were EXPECTING you to stay....as long as you keep posting pictures of that cute little Wall-E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## micki2much

BTW - what is your name???? Notice how we always ask about the furkids first!!!!!! :eyebrows:


----------



## Brady's mom

Welcome. Your boy certainly does look Hav-like. He looks quite a bit like my Brady. I would guess a hav or bichon mix. How old is Wall-E? How much does he weigh?


----------



## Laurief

Congrats on your new furbaby! He is very cute! He looks to me like he has some Hav in him - 
Once his body hair grows a little, his head will even out! I just love the look on his face!


----------



## Sheri

I'm seeing Hav in him, too. Welcome, Wall-e and mom!


----------



## vipbrj

micki2much said:


> BTW - what is your name???? Notice how we always ask about the furkids first!!!!!! :eyebrows:


My real name is Brady (but I'm female) which is why I find this funny --- 



Brady's mom said:


> Welcome. Your boy certainly does look Hav-like. He looks quite a bit like my Brady. I would guess a hav or bichon mix. How old is Wall-E? How much does he weigh?


Well we were told 1year but his vet papers say 4 years ... they both are guesses and I'm not really sure which one to believe. Apparently he was a stray so it's hard to really know his history before being rescued. He's about 20lbs--he's not that big but his body is really bulky (big bones!)


----------



## pjewel

I see hav in him as well and he does remind me of Brady and Biscuit to a degree. Whatever he is and however old, he looks like a sweetie.


----------



## micki2much

vipbrj said:


> My real name is Brady (but I'm female) which is why I find this funny ---
> 
> Well welcome (female) Brady ound: and Wall-E. Thanks for joining us!!!!!!!


----------



## BeverlyA

Welcome Brady and Wall-E! He is absolutely adorable, whatever he is! it is really tough telling lots of the "little white dogs" apart. I think it's extra hard with Havanese because there are so many different "looks" in Havs. 

I think he looks very much like a Havanese, especially the ones that tend towards the Silk Dog side of things. 
His coat seems a little straight for a poodle to me.

Lots more pictures may help!
Beverly


----------



## micki2much

I agree with Bev, more pics will help..(I'll do anything for more puppy pics ound


----------



## Lunastar

What a cutie. I see Hav. Congrats Wall E will be a great furbaby.


----------



## Maxmom

Welcome to the forum! You'll learn a lot here and find the company very nice. 

Wall-E also looks like my Cooper. Is his hair soft? You might try growing his hair out. You can always cut it if it gets to hard to handle. Cooper's hair is very thick. I have an appointment tomorrow and still haven't made my mind up if I'm going to let it grow or keep it in a puppy cut.

Wall-E is adorable! I'm sure he's happy to be your furever pal!


----------



## [email protected]

Wall-E is a doll. He definitely has a look in his eyes like my hav Buddy--I think he does look like he has Hav in him. I recently adopted Quincy, who is maybe a Maltipoo, and at first I thought maybe Maltese with some Hav or bichon until he got a haircut and I could see he seemed to have more of a poodle snout. He was a stray also so I don't know his age either, and like one of my other rescue dogs before she passed away, the estimates of age by various vets were not the same. So you just have to keep asking and guessing, and appreciate them for whatever mix they are. Wall-E's hair will grow out faster than you can imagine. He could have some Lhaso in him--I had a mix of a Cocker Lhaso who looked a lot like Wall-E and he had no underbite that would make you think he had Lhaso in him. 
Happy adoption and welcome! Keep the pixs coming for our enjoyment. He is a love.

Portland Rose


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am logged in.....How come I cannot see this picture????


----------



## LuvCicero

The third picture really looks Hav to me. Does he RLH? Shred paper? Blow coat? ound:I think as his coat gets longer you may see more Hav in him. Welcome to the group and he is a cutie.


----------



## marb42

Welcome! Wall-E is adorable, and he does look like he must hav some Hav in him.
Gina


----------



## Renee

I love the name Wall-E!!! And he's so cute. I think he looks like Brady too....that was my first impression when I saw the pic. Don't you wish they came permanently tagged with important info, like age and breed??  
Regardless, so glad to hear you rescued him and gave him a good home! Enjoy him! Can't wait to see more pics...


----------



## Leslie

Brady~ Your little Wall-E is a cutie, for sure! I, too, think he looks a bit like Karen's Brady and Amy's Biscuit. 

You ask if you can hang around here even if Wall-E isn't a hav? Well, the short answer is, yes. The long answer is; yes, but you must post pix of your little guy :biggrin1:

BTW~ :welcome:


----------



## Julie

It doesn't matter to us what actual breed Wall-E is----we welcome all!:welcome:
Please post more photos of your cute lil' guy!:thumb:


----------



## imamurph

Brady...Wall-E looks Hav to me. He also looks like he has a darn sweet temperment..am I right?


----------



## Maxmom

I wanted to put a picture of Cooper next to Wall-E to see how similar they are.


----------



## Sheri

They could be cousins!


----------



## Brady's mom

Here are Brady and Wall-E compared.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Wow-they're twins. That settles it Brady. You have a havanese!


----------



## vipbrj

I have returned with more photos!

Pardon my ugly mug and whatever weird thing my hair was doing that day.

"Ready for my closeup, ma!"









I have no idea what my hair is doing in this photo, but it's not about me, right? haha









We are trying to learn how to fetch properly... right now, Wall-E gets excited at the prospect of me throwing his toy:









and occasionally brings it back, but normally this is what happens (i.e. sit and chew on it for 10 minutes):


----------



## Pixiesmom

Yay you're back!!
I'm telling you, with his hair growing in, I wouldn't be able to tell he was anything but a havanese-seriously!
He's so cute. Glad you guys are having fun!


----------



## Sheri

Sure looks like Havanese to me! 

Thanks for the new pictures, and, he looks so happy! And your hair is nice, too!


----------



## TobyBaby

I'm no expert, but he sure looks like a Hav to me. A lot like my Toby. He's precious!


----------



## BeverlyA

I vote Havanese! What wonderful new pictures, thank you! I especially like the close up.

I am amazed how tear-stain-free your white dogs are! lovely!

Beverly


----------



## [email protected]

Wow--his hair is growing back fast--he looks great. Wall-E is so darn cute. I have to laugh because my previous two dogs favorite toy was a ball just like Wall-E has except green. And they did the same thing--run after it, and not want to give it back for me to throw again (or make me fight it out of their mouths). Anyway, he is such a special and good lookin' happy dog. You got a cutie patootie for sure! He's says "I done good finding my new family!". 

Here's a pix of Quincy, who I recently adopted through a rescue group. He and my Hav Buddy are getting to be fast friends. 

Portland Rose


----------



## suzyfrtz

Cazzie and Chelsie send "welcome!" lickies to Wall-E!


----------



## micki2much

Pixiesmom said:


> Yay you're back!!
> I'm telling you, with his hair growing in, I wouldn't be able to tell he was anything but a havanese-seriously!
> He's so cute. Glad you guys are having fun!


Beth - could NOT have said it better!!!!!! Seamus and Finnegan are soooo happy you guys are back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maxmom

He is a happy boy that's for sure! I love that tongue.

BTW, Quincy, you are a cutie!


----------



## JASHavanese

He's a doll! What is his personality like? Is he independent or does he like to be around you? Looks at least part if not all hav to me. Whatever he is, welcome!


----------



## Pixiesmom

[email protected] said:


> Wow--his hair is growing back fast--he looks great. Wall-E is so darn cute. I have to laugh because my previous two dogs favorite toy was a ball just like Wall-E has except green. And they did the same thing--run after it, and not want to give it back for me to throw again (or make me fight it out of their mouths). Anyway, he is such a special and good lookin' happy dog. You got a cutie patootie for sure! He's says "I done good finding my new family!".
> 
> Here's a pix of Quincy, who I recently adopted through a rescue group. He and my Hav Buddy are getting to be fast friends.
> 
> Portland Rose


We need a Buddy/Quincy thread with pictures, please!!!


----------



## Tritia

If it convinces you to stay, so we can keep seeing pics of that ADORABLE pup..then, yep..I say hav :biggrin1:


----------



## vipbrj

Thanks for all the kind responses! His hair definitely growing in... he loves to help me in the garden outside which requires him to be bathed pretty often (which he isn't a huge fan of)  I wish he could connect the two things together! dirt=bath haha



JASHavanese said:


> He's a doll! What is his personality like? Is he independent or does he like to be around you? Looks at least part if not all hav to me. Whatever he is, welcome!


He is a very sweet and mellow dog most of the time. When I first got him, he followed my boyfriend and me around everywhere and was pretty needy. After a few weeks, he has started to settle in and has become more comfortable and independent. He still loves to be near us though, that's for sure! He loves meeting my neighbors on walks, and will immediately roll onto his back for them so he can get a belly scratch... haha.


----------



## vipbrj

and ooooh my god quincy is so cuuute!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

The eyes look like Havanese. He is a cutie! Let his hair grow out and see what happens. Post pictures away! We love pictures!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

And..........I just saw the new pictures....he is more like Havanese as the hair is growing out.


----------



## Lunastar

What great photos. Definately Hav. What a sweetheart.


----------



## moxie

Lucky boy. He is darling. How is he doing?


----------



## vipbrj

actually we have to make a trip to the vet tomorrow  I think he has allergies pretty bad. He has been licking and lightly chewing at his paws for the past few weeks but he never seemed to be bothered or doing any damage. He must have really went to town yesterday because one of his paw was all pink and swollen and the other had a piece of the pad missing  I put on some aloe and watched him to make sure he didn't mess with them anymore... too bad the vet couldn't take us until tomorrow.


----------



## Lunastar

Aw the poor baby. Maybe you will need to get him some socks.


----------



## vipbrj

he got some medicine at the vet today that I'll be giving him for a few weeks, at which time we'll switch to an anti-histimine. I also got some wipes for his feet so he doesn't get a yeast infection. 

He did really well at the vet. He was making weird noises at some yappy dogs that were in the waiting room, but he stayed right near me and curled up on the floor. 

He is most definitely a mix of some kind because he would be ginormous for a hav! He weighed 27 pounds. He could stand to lose a few pounds but he is definitely thick boned


----------



## MopTop Havanese

You are in Sac- thats not too far from me!!
Welcome and Wall-E is adorable!


----------



## Lunastar

wow a big boy!


----------



## Lynn

vipbrj said:


> actually we have to make a trip to the vet tomorrow  I think he has allergies pretty bad. He has been licking and lightly chewing at his paws for the past few weeks but he never seemed to be bothered or doing any damage. He must have really went to town yesterday because one of his paw was all pink and swollen and the other had a piece of the pad missing  I put on some aloe and watched him to make sure he didn't mess with them anymore... too bad the vet couldn't take us until tomorrow.


It could be something in his diet, my dog did this chewing his paws and I took him off of chicken and he quite chewing his paws...so you might have to change his diet.

He is adorable and my vote is for a Hav he looks all hav to me.


----------

